# Riding off the trail.



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

How many of you go off the trail when riding even though its marked off limits?

Today I went on a small stretch under the ski lifts and got yelled at but just kept riding. Ill never do that again because the operator seemed really steamed and I dont want to lose the ability to ride there.


----------



## IrideVA (Feb 9, 2010)

I personally think its all about were you ride some places ive been its not a big deal mostly the smaller resorts care


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

I always try to make sure to have a buddy with me since most unmarked of areas have "varying terrain" hidden under the snow, and rarely are they patrolled once you are into that terrain. Just realize being caught in that terrain regardless of area "size" usually means loss of riding privileages at that mountain. Typically its not worth the risk. That's what backcountry is for.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

IrideVA said:


> mostly the smaller resorts care


HAHA if I rode off the trail at my little hill I'd be in the parking lot


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

IrideVA said:


> I personally think its all about were you ride some places ive been its not a big deal mostly the smaller resorts care


Yea I was at a very small mountain.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

gjsnowboarder said:


> I always try to make sure to have a buddy with me since most unmarked of areas have "varying terrain" hidden under the snow, and rarely are they patrolled once you are into that terrain. Just realize being caught in that terrain regardless of area "size" usually means loss of riding privileages at that mountain. Typically its not worth the risk. That's what backcountry is for.


I just rode in poweder for the first time today and quickly got addicded. I was just looking for anything with untouched powder. I dont know the first thing about backcountry unfortunately.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Learn about it because it is more than just snow conditions and big avalanches. A lot of people die and get seriously injured in roped off areas because they don't know about downfall, tree wells and such. In fact we have had deaths in Colorado just this year because of people riding out of bounds or in closed areas. And they were experienced riders.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't duck ropes. Ever.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

:laugh::laugh:


sepdxsnwbrdr said:


> I don't duck ropes. Ever.


:laugh::laugh:

You are missing out, but who the fuck cares, more for me!


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

My first time riding a real mountain i went off trail. Next time i will wear a helmet though because of all the trees.:thumbsup:


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yea, it really depends on the mountain. If i do ride off the trail, its not anything crazy, just finding little side hits


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Never ducked ropes, but i rarely stay on the groom or trails. Usually bouncing on and off them into the tree's and into the hidden stashes beyond/between that people rarely hit...

Like at Meadows, for some reason nobody ever really goes down the MHE->HRM Hill->Shooting Star path on the left side, its usually got a lot of untracked stuff all the way down to Shooting Star, i can lap it all day even on weekends and usually have fresh lines...its weird. Everyone just stays on the groomed runs bombing at mach 5...to each their own i suppose.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

All the time. But I don't duck ropes. I guess all the trees are roped off only on the right coast, the left coast is fine.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I dont duck ropes but I ride at a mountain that encourages "boundary to boundary and more" riding. As long as you dont duck a rope (there arent many) then you can go wherever you want. Even the some of the sidecountry gets a quick sweep from skipatrol at the end of the day. Im always glad of where I live when I hear about guys getting yelled at for ducking into the woods.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Duck ropes all the time...but there are ropes and then there are ROPES which just means don't duck ropes if you don't know where you are going or don't have the knowledge, skills and equipment. And sometimes it means nobody is going to risk themselves to save you from your stupidity.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

I am guessing your on the east coast = small mountain, no real risk. Out west, when an area is marked "out of resort boundary", they won't stop you from heading out but you're on your own in terms of rescue. If the closed area is in-bounds and marked "avalanche closure" or something to that effect, this is a SERIOUS mistake to ride usually, and will get your pass / ticket removed and possibly charges pressed. Talk to any ski patrol and they will be adamant about the difference between an out of bounds area and an avalanche closure.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Mysticfalcon said:


> I dont duck ropes but I ride at a mountain that encourages "boundary to boundary and more" riding. As long as you dont duck a rope (there arent many) then you can go wherever you want. Even the some of the sidecountry gets a quick sweep from skipatrol at the end of the day. Im always glad of where I live when I hear about guys getting yelled at for ducking into the woods.


You go to jay peak? I ride at titus and whiteface and plan on making the trip to jay peak next year.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Last time I went to Utah and was following the untouched powder on the side and slowly realized I was getting further from the trail. It wasn't until I got to the bottom of that hill I realized I slowed to a stop in waist deep powder. My friend on skis had to hike over to me just so I can grab his pole so I can get out enough just to unstrap. It took me 35 minutes to get like 20 feet. If I didn't get stuck I would've been another 50 yards in the flat valley surrounded by tress and really in trouble. I wish there was a rope then.

I learned that there's usually a reason when you see untouched powder from a lift. It's because you'll get stuck if it doesn't get steep enough.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

whenever i ride at boreal i always duck a rope on a run called the lost dutchman or something like that. its always untouched stuff and its just right there...and after you go thru it all you end up halfway down the middle of the run, its just a perfect little powder shortcut 
then again this is a very unpopular run and kinda hidden so thats probobly why we've never gotten in trouble (me and my friends)


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

my friend and i were talking about this. we have a few theories if we get caught:

1. NO ENGLEESH!
2. Oh shit man sorry we're new i kinda just drifted here i couldnt stop myself
3. oh the ropes mean we CANT go? ohhh...


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Magnum626 said:


> Last time I went to Utah and was following the untouched powder on the side and slowly realized I was getting further from the trail. It wasn't until I got to the bottom of that hill I realized I slowed to a stop in waist deep powder. My friend on skis had to hike over to me just so I can grab his pole so I can get out enough just to unstrap. It took me 35 minutes to get like 20 feet. If I didn't get stuck I would've been another 50 yards in the flat valley surrounded by tress and really in trouble. I wish there was a rope then.
> 
> I learned that there's usually a reason when you see untouched powder from a lift. It's because you'll get stuck if it doesn't get steep enough.




Rarely duck under ropes, but last month friends from out of state visited me to get some serious riding here in colorado. One friend decided to duck under a rope through a few tree runs and 3 of us followed. After a short distance from the ropes, one friend suddenly fell under a tree well from out of the blue! 

He had to dig himself out (funny shit caught on video) frantically under 3-4ft of powder! Took him a good while to finally break through the snow coz everyone else was laughing at him and not helping. After all the laughter was done, I talked to them about tree wells (which none of them knew about before, yeah, they're from the east coast) and the potential life threatening hazards of it. We never went off the roped areas the next few days we were riding!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

mrpez said:


> my friend and i were talking about this. we have a few theories if we get caught:
> 
> 1. NO ENGLEESH!
> 2. Oh shit man sorry we're new i kinda just drifted here i couldnt stop myself
> 3. oh the ropes mean we CANT go? ohhh...


Yeah I would say I just got really lost. Im never going to do it again though.


----------

